# Any thoughts on ALBA rims?



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Well narrowed it down to 3 rims made by ALBA(still many more to deceide) but they are *hot* 

700 edge
907 blaze
or
797 bank

All these rims are hot to death but are pretty pricey. They are all about 361$ PER rim. Got to go to Store today to inquire on rim packages. 

Any one hear any good or bad things regarding this brand??
Anyone rollin ALBA'S?

Need 17"s cuz i live in boston, want 19 cuz they look hotter...
Will 18's be ok?? will they escape any pot holes???

Live up north, terrible conditions to maintain 19 " rims? Will remove in winter and put back on in summer. Just afraid to spend 2 grand and hit a tiny pot hole and dent em.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altima25s said:


> Well narrowed it down to 3 rims made by ALBA(still many more to deceide) but they are *hot*
> 
> 700 edge
> 907 blaze
> ...


17s & 18s will be priced better, with more options than 19s, and for the roads, they will also be better choices. I have not seen or used ALBAs, but I have heard they are decent rims.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Aren't Alba's Bling Bling?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Ruben said:


> Aren't Alba's Bling Bling?



Yeah. I got a lil somethin somethin for some rainy dayz


----------

